# WOOD Magazine Bench Tool System



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thinking about building this for my shop. I really like the idea. Just wondering if anyone has built this and if they have any tips or if anyone has made something similar.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

dbhost made a tool stacker that's similar.

It's not a bad idea, but I wonder how long it would take to get tired of lifting and moving tools.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

No, but I been wanting to. I've got several tools i'd like to do it for.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

cocheseuga said:


> . . . but I wonder how long it would take to get tired of lifting and moving tools.


Yeah I agree but I think that set-up was for the photographer and not necessarily for real shop use. Those benchtop tools don't have to be in there. I think it's a great space saving hand tool storage system that could save lots of walking back and forth across the shop. Maybe some drawers where the chop saw and scroll saw are.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sort of. I have a shelf unit I built with removable shelves, and I mounted my key cutter and bench grinder to two of the shelves. When I want to use them, I can just slide them out and clamp them to my bench. It works pretty well, but I think I'd find it annoying to have to do that for everything... I think having the chop saw, at least, on a dedicated stand is nicer.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

On second thought I would welcome a roll-around place to store my scroll saw, my hand held router, and other benchtop tools. It's a lot better than crawling on my hands and knees under an old lathe in the sawdust, mouse droppings, and cobwebs to fetch my scroll saw. Lifting the scroll saw from a shelf on a roll-around would be much better.


----------



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I was thinking that instead of using the pegboard I would just use hardboard and than also put a door on the front the of the tall cabinet. That way it would help keep the dust out and keep everything a little cleaner.


----------



## Mills (Jan 23, 2012)

A buddy of mine made one of these, turned out well when he was limited on space. However, once he moved he ended up building a 16 foot long table to go along the side of his garage that had 2 stations for drop in benchtop tools. I would like to build something similar, but would like to incorporate my table saw and miter saw. Maybe have a break in the middle so i can roll the table saw out when its in use, and have built in supports for making cuts with both saws.

I would love to find some plans like that if anyone has seen something similar.


----------

